

Is web scraping illegal? Depends on what the meaning of the word is is. - chcleaves
http://www.distilnetworks.com/is-web-scraping-illegal-depends-on-what-the-meaning-of-the-word-is-is/#.UegyPLQrTs1

======
bwoj
The source here is CEO of a company trying to sell content protection
solutions for the web.

~~~
chcleaves
Yes - our CEO wrote the post. I'm an employee at the company and posted the
link to the blog. Regardless of what service we sell, we thought that the
points the article discussed were important and time appropriate with
everything happening in the news.

------
ressaid1
Looking for a poll, anyone think webscraping is the same thing as hacking?

~~~
nerdo
Depends on what the meaning of the word hacking is.

~~~
Afforess
I think GP means "Cracking".

